# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Most Covid patients at Israeli hospital fully vaccinated

## jmdrake

https://www.beckershospitalreview.co...udy-finds.html

Nearly 60% of hospitalized COVID-19 patients in Israel fully vaccinated, data shows
Erica Carbajal - Thursday, August 19th, 2021 Print  | Email
Share  Listen
Of 514 patients in Israel hospitalized with COVID-19 as of Aug. 15, 59 percent were fully vaccinated, according to an Aug. 16 article from Science that cited national data tracked by Israel's largest health management organization. The figures suggest breakthrough infections may be more common than the term implies, the report suggests. 

Most of the vaccinated patients who were hospitalized, about 87 percent, were at least 60 years old. 

"This is a very clear warning sign for the rest of the world," said Ran Balicer, CIO at Clalit Health Services, Israel's largest health maintenance organization. "If it can happen here, it can probably happen anywhere," he told Science. 

The country has one of the world's highest COVID-19 vaccination levels, with about 78 percent of those ages 12 and older fully vaccinated, mostly with the Pfizer vaccine. At the same time, Israel now has one of the highest infection rates in the world, potentially a sign of waning vaccine immunity as the highly contagious delta variant spreads, Science reports.

In response, Israel began administering booster doses to people ages 60 and older July 30. The country has since expanded booster dose eligibility to Israelis who are at least 50 years old. 

Given the large number of fully vaccinated Israelis, some breakthrough cases were expected, health officials say, and a growing body of research has shown those who are unvaccinated face far higher risks of severe illness or death from a COVID-19 infection. 
https://www.spectator.com.au/2021/08...for-australia/

Israel has been held up as the gold standard of how to conduct the coronavirus vaccine rollout. It has seen approximately 70% of its population receive the jab. The Israelis have relied in the main on the Pfizer vaccine. However, recently the countrys Prime Minister, Naftali Bennett, stated that the Pfizer vaccine is significantly less effective against the so-called Delta variant. This follows on from a statement last June by Ran Balicer, who leads an expert advisory panel for the Israeli government, in announcing that the country might end up in lockdown again. Balicer and other officials said that 90 per cent of the new cases were caused by the Delta variant.  

Now an Israeli doctor has revealed a bombshell during a television interview. In the interview on August 5 with Israels Chanel 13, Dr Kobi Haviv, medical director of Herzog Hospital in Jerusalem, stated that the majority of coronavirus patients in an Israeli hospital are fully vaccinated, including those with severe disease.  

Dr Haviv further specified that: 95% of the severe patients are vaccinated, adding 85-90% of the hospitalizations are in fully vaccinated people and the hospital is opening more and more COVID wards. This has led him to conclude that the effectiveness of the vaccine is fading out. 

Of the 72 hospitalized COVID-19 patients, 25 patients were in critical condition, 38 were in moderate condition, and 9 were in mild condition. There were two deaths reported at the time of the interview. 

Data from the Israeli Minister of Health released on July 22 declared that the effectiveness of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine at preventing COVID-19 has plummeted from 90 percent to only 39 percent, coinciding with the spread of the Delta variant in the country. 

All this begs a significant question as far as Australia is concerned. After National Cabinet on July 30, Prime Minister Scott Morrison announced that there will be special rules for people who are vaccinated because they present less of a public health risk However, in light of the above, why are our politicians and health officials insisting on this rhetoric, and that vaccinations are the way out of these Delta induced lockdowns, when evidence is mounting to the contrary?  

A Covid-19 outbreak in a Massachusetts county in July primarily occurred among vaccinated people, sparking fears that a variant of the virus can impact that population more than other strains. 

Of the 469 cases detected in Barnstable County, 74 per cent occurred among the fully vaccinated, according to a new study published by the CDC on 30 July. It also emerged last month that 49 fully vaccinated people in New Jersey died of coronavirus.   

Across the Atlantic, early analysis from Public Health England suggests vaccinated people infected with the Delta variant may be as infectious as their unvaccinated counterparts. The PHE technical briefing indicates that that whilst vaccination may reduce an individuals overall risk of becoming infected, once they are infected there is limited difference in viral load between those who are vaccinated and unvaccinated. 

What is even more concerning is that, as alerted to by the Doctors for Covid Ethics, a Freedom of Information request to the Australian drugs regulator, the Therapeutic Goods Administration that granted provisional approval to the Pfizer vaccine, confirms that it has never seen the study data.

In other words, the TGA never saw or requested the patient data from Pfizer and simply accepted their reporting of their study as true.This means that when the head of the TGA John Skerritt said that the safety evidence is pretty thorough on February 6, his words would ring hollow to most Australians who have assumed, rightly or wrongly, that the TGA had actually looked at the patient data before granting any such approval. As noted by Doctors for Covid Ethics on its website, it is currently not known whether any of the major government agencies around the globe (FDA, MHRA or EMA) has independently verified, or attempted to verify, Pfizers data, before proceeding with provisional/emergency authorisation of Pfizers mRNA therapy vaccine. 

For any government, either by itself or via corporate proxy, to attempt to mandate vaccines in circumstances where there has not been adequate testing and analysis of risks as well as benefits would constitute not only a violation of the principle of informed consent (which Prime Minister Scott Morrison has stated he believes in  see this press conference as an example)  but a violation of Australias obligations under international law with respect to medical experimentation. 

Indeed, after National Cabinet on August 6, Scott Morrison indicated that mandatory vaccination could breach privacy laws, discrimination laws, and Australias policy remained that vaccines should be voluntary and free. In particular, he declared: In our country, everyone has choices and they have choices that are supported by the rule of law and simply making the point that those choices have to be exercised, are consistent with the rule of law.

----------


## CaptUSA

(File this under "I told you so")

The report:
https://unherd.com/thepost/bombshell...o-vaccination/




> A major study conducted by Israeli researchers into natural immunity has found that immunity acquired via infection from Covid-19 is superior to immunity from the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> Researchers at Maccabi Healthcare and Tel Aviv University compared the outcomes of over 76,000 Israelis in three groups: the doubly vaccinated (with the Pfizer vaccine), the previously infected but unvaccinated, and the previously infected with only a single vaccine dose.
> 
> *They found that fully vaccinated but uninfected people were significantly more likely to have a breakthrough Covid infection than people who had previously been infected and recovered from the disease.*
> 
> This study demonstrated that natural immunity confers longer lasting and stronger protection against infection, symptomatic disease and hospitalisation caused by the Delta variant, the authors conclude.
> 
> The study is only published as a preprint at this stage and has not been peer reviewed. Critics including British immunologist Andrew Croxford have pointed out potential limitations, but it has been described by infectious diseases expert Professor Francois Balloux as a bombshell development.
> ...


The study:  https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1....24.21262415v1


So, this amounts to the largest medical malpractice scheme in history.  Vaccinating healthy people who had very little risk related to Covid.

----------


## acptulsa

> If the findings are confirmed, the implications for global Covid policy will be profound.


That's doubtful, considering global Covid policy to date has been to lie their asses off.

If this becomes widely known, that could affect global policy.  They might tell different lies.

----------


## CaptUSA

> That's doubtful, considering global Covid policy to date has been to lie their asses off.
> 
> If this becomes widely known, that could affect global policy.  They might tell different lies.


Well, we have to understand what "peer-reviewed" means.  

It means, first, that the study's authors must solicit peers to take the time out of their busy days to review the data and sign their name onto it, saying that they reviewed it and found no faults with the methodology.  That always takes a bit of salesmanship.  Obviously, it's easier to sell ideas that confirm preconceptions than it is to sell ones that conflict with preconceptions.  You immediately limit your pool of peers and the ones you do get use extra scrutiny.

If you make it past that point and you find several peers that confirm your data and methodology, then you then have to take it to a peer-review board.  They can easily find fault in your data, your methodology, your peer-review process, hell, even your punctuation.  It takes a dedicated researcher to continue to fight an unfriendly peer-review board.  But, if you make it that far, you can now call your study "peer-reviewed".

But even then, most studies are ignored if they conflict with preconceptions.


Having said all that, this is an observational study based on accessible data.  Provided they did the math right, it'll be hard to deny the data sources.  This may actually make it through.  And if so, it's really a bombshell.  It'll totally undermine the crap they're trying to pull on our children!

----------


## Sonny Tufts

If you had a 99% fully-vaccinated rate for a population group it wouldn't be at all surprising that most cases of infection would be among the fully vaccinated.  So Israel has a 78% fully vaccinated rate but only 59% of those hospitalized were fully vaccinated, and of that group 87% were at least 60. Those stats hardly prove that the vaccine is ineffective.

Shouldn't the real comparison be between the percentage of fully vaccinated people who get infected vs. the percentage of nonvaccinated people who get infected (even assuming you could even get such data -- a mild infection probably wouldn't be tested or reported)?

Going further, it's my understanding that getting the vaccine doesn't mean you won't get infected; but it means your chances of getting very sick or dying is greatly reduced (e.g., the quote in the OP "a growing body of research has shown those who are unvaccinated face far higher risks of severe illness or death from a COVID-19 infection.")

How about a comparison of the percentage of vaccinated people who die or get seriously ill vs. the percentage of unvaccinated folks who do?  You could even create sub-groups by age -- e.g., over-60 vaccinated vs. over 60 unvaccinated.

As the man said, there are lies, damn lies, and statistics.

----------


## CaptUSA

> If you had a 99% fully-vaccinated rate for a population group it wouldn't be at all surprising that most cases of infection would be among the fully vaccinated.  So Israel has a 78% fully vaccinated rate but only 59% of those hospitalized were fully vaccinated, and of that group 87% were at least 60. Those stats hardly prove that the vaccine is ineffective.
> 
> Shouldn't the real comparison be between the percentage of fully vaccinated people who get infected vs. the percentage of nonvaccinated people who get infected (even assuming you could even get such data -- a mild infection probably wouldn't be tested or reported)?
> 
> Going further, it's my understanding that getting the vaccine doesn't mean you won't get infected; but it means your chances of getting very sick or dying is greatly reduced (e.g., the quote in the OP "a growing body of research has shown those who are unvaccinated face far higher risks of severe illness or death from a COVID-19 infection.")
> 
> How about a comparison of the percentage of vaccinated people who die or get seriously ill vs. the percentage of unvaccinated folks who do?  You could even create sub-groups by age -- e.g., over-60 vaccinated vs. over 60 unvaccinated.
> 
> As the man said, there are lies, damn lies, and statistics.


How about reading the study I posted?

----------


## jmdrake

Actually 78% only represents the adults.  Since the vaccine is not available for children the total percentage is closer to 60%.  Either way those are abysmal efficacy numbers.   Furthermore these are hospitalizations which means the vaccine isn't providing significant protection against severe illness either.  


> If you had a 99% fully-vaccinated rate for a population group it wouldn't be at all surprising that most cases of infection would be among the fully vaccinated.  So Israel has a 78% fully vaccinated rate but only 59% of those hospitalized were fully vaccinated, and of that group 87% were at least 60. Those stats hardly prove that the vaccine is ineffective.
> 
> Shouldn't the real comparison be between the percentage of fully vaccinated people who get infected vs. the percentage of nonvaccinated people who get infected (even assuming you could even get such data -- a mild infection probably wouldn't be tested or reported)?
> 
> Going further, it's my understanding that getting the vaccine doesn't mean you won't get infected; but it means your chances of getting very sick or dying is greatly reduced (e.g., the quote in the OP "a growing body of research has shown those who are unvaccinated face far higher risks of severe illness or death from a COVID-19 infection.")
> 
> How about a comparison of the percentage of vaccinated people who die or get seriously ill vs. the percentage of unvaccinated folks who do?  You could even create sub-groups by age -- e.g., over-60 vaccinated vs. over 60 unvaccinated.
> 
> As the man said, there are lies, damn lies, and statistics.

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> How about reading the study I posted?


The study you cited didn't address the efficacy of the vaccine to reduce the chances of death or serious illness (vs. being unvaccinated and not having been previously infected) or to reduce the chance of infection in the first instance (nor was this its purpose).

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> Furthermore these are hospitalizations which means the vaccine isn't providing significant protection against severe illness either.


Is't it true that a vast majority of hospitalized COVID patients in the U.S. are unvaccinated?

----------


## acptulsa

> The study you cited didn't address the efficacy of the vaccine to reduce the chances of death or serious illness (vs. being unvaccinated and not having been previously infected) or to reduce the chance of infection in the first instance (nor was this its purpose).


A thing does not have to directly address a subject to shed light on it.  To suggest otherwise is an amazingly illogical cession to authority.




> Is't it true that a vast majority of hospitalized COVID patients in the U.S. are unvaccinated?


It is not.  The MSM says so.  The evidence says otherwise, and the evidence is less quixotic.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is't it true that a vast majority of hospitalized COVID patients in the U.S. are unvaccinated?


No. That is a blatant lie being pushed by many officials and the media.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Well, we have to understand what "peer-reviewed" means.  
> 
> It means, first, that the study's authors must solicit peers to take the time out of their busy days to review the data and sign their name onto it, saying that they reviewed it and found no faults with the methodology.  That always takes a bit of salesmanship.  Obviously, it's easier to sell ideas that confirm preconceptions than it is to sell ones that conflict with preconceptions.  You immediately limit your pool of peers and the ones you do get use extra scrutiny.
> 
> If you make it past that point and you find several peers that confirm your data and methodology, then you then have to take it to a peer-review board.  They can easily find fault in your data, your methodology, your peer-review process, hell, even your punctuation.  It takes a dedicated researcher to continue to fight an unfriendly peer-review board.  But, if you make it that far, you can now call your study "peer-reviewed".
> 
> But even then, most studies are ignored if they conflict with preconceptions.
> 
> 
> Having said all that, this is an observational study based on accessible data.  Provided they did the math right, it'll be hard to deny the data sources.  This may actually make it through.  And if so, it's really a bombshell.  It'll totally undermine the crap they're trying to pull on our children!


The doctors that have been studying Ivermectin have claimed that the medical journals are operating like Twitter at this point. A study can be peer-reviewed, pass a board review, then the higher ups at the journals just censor and refuse to publish.

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> No. That is a blatant lie being pushed by many officials and the media.


Do you have a credible source to back this up?

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> The evidence says otherwise, and the evidence is less quixotic.


What evidence?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Do you have a credible source to back this up?


LOL. What source would you like to _believe_? I've seen it in real life, with many vaccinated people getting fairly bad cases or being hospitalized. One vaccinated person I had met may have died from it. But there are plenty of sources for it. Even the mainstream media has Doctors that admit it. Fauci has probably said it. They contradict themselves constantly. Do you trust government sources? "There's only 2% inflation."

Do you trust the SF Chronicle and the CDC?

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7031e2.htm




> A report released Friday analyzes a July outbreak in Barnstable County, Mass., where 74%, or 346, of the 469 new cases were “breakthroughs,” meaning they affected people who were fully vaccinated.
> ...
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/...y-16352677.php

----------


## 69360

> Is't it true that a vast majority of hospitalized COVID patients in the U.S. are unvaccinated?


Maybe for now. They are forcing the virus to mutate into worse forms with their vax, instead of letting it run it's course naturally.

----------


## Mach

The stories totally contradict everything "they' have been telling us, common sense wins again!


https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2021...ection-parties

Having SARS-CoV-2 once confers much greater immunity than a vaccine—but no infection parties, please




> The natural immune protection that develops after a SARS-CoV-2 infection offers considerably more of a shield against the Delta variant of the pandemic coronavirus than two doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, according to a large Israeli study that some scientists wish came with a “Don’t try this at home” label. The newly released data show people who once had a SARS-CoV-2 infection were much less likely than never-infected, vaccinated people to get Delta, develop symptoms from it, or become hospitalized with serious COVID-19.





> The study, conducted in one of the most highly COVID-19–vaccinated countries in the world (80%), examined medical records of tens of thousands of Israelis, charting their infections, symptoms, and hospitalizations between 1 June and 14 August, when the Delta variant predominated in Israel. It’s the largest real-world observational study so far to compare natural and vaccine-induced immunity to SARS-CoV-2, according to its leaders.



They also vaccinated early, so it's simple, their vaccinations wore out sooner, too, call the vaccinations, cycles, they give it to you and it boosts your immune system, then it comes back down to normal range, then another vaccination etc.. etc....

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> LOL. What source would you like to _believe_? I've seen it in real life, with many vaccinated people getting fairly bad cases or being hospitalized. One vaccinated person I had met may have died from it. But there are plenty of sources for it. Even the mainstream media has Doctors that admit it. Fauci has probably said it. They contradict themselves constantly. Do you trust government sources? "There's only 2% inflation."
> 
> Do you trust the SF Chronicle and the CDC?
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7031e2.htm


So you're taking one day in one county and extrapolating that to the entire country?  Well, two can play that game.  Here's a report about New York for May 3-July 25, dealing with a much larger sample.  




> A total of 1,271 new COVID-19 hospitalizations (0.17 per 100,000 person-days) occurred among fully vaccinated adults, compared with 7,308 (2.03 per 100,000 person-days) among unvaccinated adults... In this study, current COVID-19 vaccines were highly effective against hospitalization (VE >90%) for fully vaccinated New York residents, even during a period during which prevalence of the Delta variant increased from <2% to >80% in the U.S. region that includes New York, societal public health restrictions eased,§§ and adult full-vaccine coverage in New York neared 65%.
> https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/...cid=mm7034e1_w


 A report about Los Angeles for May 1-July 25:




> On July 25, the SARS-CoV-2 infection rate among unvaccinated persons was 4.9 times and the hospitalization rate was 29.2 times the rates among fully vaccinated persons.
> https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/...cid=mm7034e5_w
> https://stacks.cdc.gov/view/cdc/109087


A report from the State of Washington:




> • 92.7% of COVID-19 cases from February 1, 2021 - August 16, 2021 were not fully vaccinated.
> 
> • 94.1% of COVID-19 cases from February 1, 2021 - August 09, 2021 who were hospitalized were
> not fully vaccinated.
> 
> • 92.4% of COVID-19 cases from February 1, 2021 - July 26, 2021 who died from COVID-19 were
> not fully vaccinated.
> https://www.doh.wa.gov/Portals/1/Doc...Vaccinated.pdf

----------


## Matt4Liberty

In Washington state, the "vaccinated" are pretty much pretty much assumed to not have the Rona. The counties even shut down their test centers. If you state that you had the jab, the PCR cycle rates are reduced. At the same time, they aren't really testing the jabbed outside of a few locations. The county test centers are closed. At hospitals, they don't test those with the jab. The coroner doesn't state that the Rona killed a jabbed person with two gunshot wounds to the head.  That's going to heavily skew the numbers.

----------


## jmdrake

> Is't it true that a vast majority of hospitalized COVID patients in the U.S. are unvaccinated?


Delta took hold in Israel before it took hold in the U.S.  And then there's the question of which vaccines are being used.  Pfizer and Moderna are garbage when it comes to the variants but better when it comes to the original.  Johnson and Johnson seems to work better against the variants.  And Israel is more highly vaccinated.  Has the U.S. even reached 50%?

----------


## jmdrake

> So you're taking one day in one county and extrapolating that to the entire country?  Well, two can play that game.  Here's a report about New York for May 3-July 25, dealing with a much larger sample.  
> 
> 
> 
>  A report about Los Angeles for May 1-July 25:
> 
> 
> 
> A report from the State of Washington:


Dude, back in May - June, the Delta variant was not prominent in the U.S.  Delta wasn't in all 50 states until June 1st.

See: https://www.newsweek.com/first-us-co...mutate-1617871

All of the vaccines have been shown effective against the original strain.  But the mRNA vaccines are not very effective against the variants.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Dude, back in May - June, the Delta variant was not prominent in the U.S.  Delta wasn't in all 50 states until June 1st.
> 
> See: https://www.newsweek.com/first-us-co...mutate-1617871
> 
> All of the vaccines have been shown effective against the original strain.  But the mRNA vaccines are not very effective against the variants.


If more vaccinated people are getting sick, I suspect the mRNA vaccines are the variant.

----------


## jmdrake

> If more vaccinated people are getting sick, I suspect the mRNA vaccines are the variant.


Hmmmm.....let's evaluate as best we can.  In Israel about 78% of people over 12 have been vaccinated.  No vaccine is available for people 12 and under.  So the total vaccination rate is about 60%.  All things being equal, if the vaccine were sugar water I'd expect 60% of the hospitalizations to have been vaccinated.  Of course all things aren't equal.  Early on it was rare for a child to be hospitalized with COVID.  But that seems to be different for the Delta variant.  Also there are different vaccines out there.  The mRNA vaccines appear to be garbage against Delta, but Johnson and Johnson is apparently better at Delta.  So...how many cases of the original strain are still floating around?  I don't know.  How many Johnson and Johnson vaccinations were given?  I don't know.  I do know that Pfizer was the vast majority of the shots given in Israel but some Johnson and Johnson shots were given.  If I were to bet the issue is that the mRNA vaccines, which honed only on the spike protein, are having a problem because the variants have mutated the spike protein.  But natural immunity looks at the entire virus as a whole.  So does the J & J.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Most Covid patients at Israeli hospital fully vaccinated*
> 
> Nearly 60% of hospitalized COVID-19 patients in Israel fully vaccinated, data shows
> 
> Of 514 patients in Israel hospitalized with COVID-19 as of Aug. 15, 59 percent were fully vaccinated [...]


Oh, wait ...

https://twitter.com/NTarnopolsky/sta...72367719411718

----------


## PAF

> https://twitter.com/FreedomIsrael_/s...82637108863005

----------

